# calling all NW peeps location



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right guys and girls the Sandpiper is open again and so is the Millstone. Over the summer months lots of people were talking and suggesting we change our regular venue to the Millstone. Personally i'm not bothered so I will set a pool for you to decide which we should meet next.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My vote for the next meet is the Sandpiper. Let's go and see what it's like after the refurbishment first and then we can make an informed decision about whether we'd rather be there or the Millstone.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> My vote for the next meet is the Sandpiper. Let's go and see what it's like after the refurbishment first and then we can make an informed decision about whether we'd rather be there or the Millstone.


The Millstone's also been refurbed Mark.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Really like Millstone - but fancy checking out the New Sandpiper


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone have any links to the Millpiper and Sandstone I get them mixed up [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A mix would be good to be honest. We could alternate during the summer. I agree that the next one should be the Sandpiper and see what it's like.

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesandpiperbickerstaffe/

I'm thinking of proposing a December meet there as I don't think there is one until next year?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sandpiper for me. I want to leave some business cards lying around for when the arsonist next visits! :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wheres the Millstone


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SLO3 said:


> Wheres the Millstone


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&rlz ... CB8QnwIwAA


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

SLO3 said:


> Wheres the Millstone


Horwich Bolton. Not far from Rivington. Ideal for an evening drive out.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi i think the sandpiper this time the millstone is nice when its lighter nights for the great run out we have


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sandpiper for me guys - I was the first to vote today btw ....  It shades it for me in the winter as I don't fancy flying around bends and launching sheep airborne in the pitch black around the Millstone assault course :lol: plus it may be a tad flooded around there in some of the dips and some of our cars are so low we'll need periscopes ...  :lol: 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> Sandpiper for me guys - I was the first to vote today btw ....  It shades it for me in the winter as I don't fancy flying around bends and launching sheep airborne in the pitch black around the Millstone assault course :lol: plus it may be a tad flooded around there in some of the dips and some of our cars are so low we'll need periscopes ...  :lol:
> :wink:
> Mark


No sheep on the way to the MIllstone its all A roads (unless you WANT to get lost :roll: ) and we wouldn't be doing any runs around Rivington where you will fine then in the dark in Winter that's for sure :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Of course, what it comes down to is which one is going to give us free beer?

On a serious note, perhaps it is worth approaching these venues and tell them we are looking for somewhere to hold a regular monthly meeting with 20+ people and see what they might be prepared to lay on for us. I seem to remember the guy at the Millstone some months back suggesting he could provide sandwhiches, though not sure if that was the old owner or new.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Of course, what it comes down to is which one is going to give us free beer?
> 
> On a serious note, perhaps it is worth approaching these venues and tell them we are looking for somewhere to hold a regular monthly meeting with 20+ people and see what they might be prepared to lay on for us. I seem to remember the guy at the Millstone some months back suggesting he could provide sandwhiches, though not sure if that was the old owner or new.


 New owner:? I just thought it was a refurb :? Maybe I should look in there one evening and speak to the owner but my guess is we would have to pull in the 20plus people to make it worth his/her while.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, what it comes down to is which one is going to give us free beer?
> ...


I heard it was changing from Italian to Chinese.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK the majority decision result means we are back at the Sandpiper Ormskirk on Wed's evening the 1st Dec. See you all there


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just before my birthday on the 2nd, all gifts greatfully received!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTsline02 said:


> Just before my birthday on the 2nd, all gifts greatfully received!


And just before mine on the 22nd. I'll borrow as Transit for my gifts :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Dont forget the cake then boys [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TTsline02 said:


> Just before my birthday on the 2nd, all gifts greatfully received!


Lindas b day on the same day
We will be there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> OK the majority decision result means we are back at the Sandpiper Ormskirk on Wed's evening the 1st Dec. See you all there


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wed 1st is actually my 38th birthday [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Wed 1st is actually my 38th birthday [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You dont look a day over 33.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Wed 1st is actually my 38th birthday [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I would say thanks Steve but the rolling eyes lets me know you are just being mean ha ha. Dont worry dude I had a really tough paper round as a child.


----------

